# Meteostick



## geoair.pt (24 Jun 2015 às 21:29)

Boas, 
Já viram este produto da mesma empresa do meteohub, meteoplug e meteobridge? 

http://www.smartbedded.com/wiki/index.php/Meteostick



> Smallest Receiver for Davis® Sensors (... and more)
> 
> [http://www]
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2015 às 03:47)

Para não falar que dá para as Davis e para as Fine Offset. Muito bom!


----------



## geoair.pt (25 Jun 2015 às 12:54)

No meu caso particular, o que me parece uma grande mais valia é permitir que se continue a utilizar o PC com weatherlink para a descarga e armazenamento dos dados,em simultâneo com esta solução. 
Só é pena é o preço e ser não tivemos ainda, o custo adicional do meteohub ou meteobridge....facilmente ultrapassamos os 200€


----------

